# MSE says possible infection



## debodun (Mar 20, 2017)

When I scanned my system with MalwareBytes, it found nothing. When I scanned last with MSE, it said I had possible unwanted program and to wait until the scan was done and delete the detected items by clicking on the history tab. However, when I viewed the history, there was nothing there. The warning comes up when the scanner reaches *svchost. *I checked the svchost programs running with the Task Manager. There are 12 which is normal and I examined all their properties. All seem legit and from Microsoft. So what could be happening?


----------



## Mike (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi Debodun,
Confusing, programmes do sometimes go wrong, but as it is a
security one, I would err on the side of caution.

Get a copy of Rkill, it was written in conjunction with the people
who wrote Malwarebytes.
Rkill will find and stop something that is running in your machine
that shouldn't be there.
Go to "Bleeping Computer", a forum for PC problems and get a
copy of Rkill, this is where it comes from, they wrote it and it is
kept there, it is free, run it to see if there really is anything in
your machine that shouldn't be there.

Good Luck.

Mike.


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 21, 2017)

debodun said:


> When I scanned my system with MalwareBytes, it found nothing. When I scanned last with MSE, it said I had possible unwanted program and to wait until the scan was done and delete the detected items by clicking on the history tab. However, when I viewed the history, there was nothing there. The warning comes up when the scanner reaches *svchost. *I checked the svchost programs running with the Task Manager. There are 12 which is normal and I examined all their properties. All seem legit and from Microsoft. So what could be happening?



Who is MSE?  I often get those 'you have a virus' messages.  They are trying to sell you an antivirus program or an update that you have to pay for.


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Who is MSE?



Microsoft Security Essentials


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 21, 2017)

debodun said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials



Download another free anti virus program like AVG and run the scan.  See what they come up with.


----------



## debodun (Mar 22, 2017)

I've heard that it isn't good to use more than one AV - could cause software conflicts, but tanks for the suggestion.


----------

